# Any Other Dog



## Megora

Hmmm... we have a golden and a collie. 

Any other breed of dog... picking one would be tough, simply because I'm a dog nut.  

I'll throw in one breed I saw at a obedience trial this summer - and fell in love with.  

Irish Red & White...


----------



## Sosoprano

When Boswell went to the Bridge, we couldn't imagine having another Golden (because that dog just wouldn't be Boswell!), so we looked at lots of other breeds. The only one we seriously considered was a Bernese Mountain dog: sweet disposition, loving, big, and hairy (sound familiar? ). But they have very short lifespans, and we didn't want to face a probable loss again any time soon. So back to GRs we went.

And I thank my lucky stars every day for Pippa :heartbeat


----------



## mylissyk

Rough Coat Collie, I would love to have one!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I like the Entlebucher Mountain Dog, which is like a smaller Greater Swiss Mountain Dog:










The American Eskimo, I think is beautiful:









The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever!









That's probably my top 3.


----------



## tobelevski

I think a flat coated retriever or a labrador retriever. :wave:


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ninde'Gold said:


> I like the Entlebucher Mountain Dog, which is like a smaller Greater Swiss Mountain Dog:


Me too! I would love a GSMD or the EMD, love love love! I like the GSMD for the size (esp in the boys), someday!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Flat coated retriever here as well just because I love those almost as much as Goldens ... and wait for this one cuz I have NO idea why I would be attracted to such a "different" dog, but I also love Boxers lol! I like the shape of their head and body, and I'm just attracted to them

I'm a grandma to a Boston Terrier, I call him my boston terror, which I babysit 5 days a week... what a ball of energy he is, but I do love the little rascal... alot!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

I think if we had to get a second breed tomorrow it would be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. I would love a GSMD someday and/or a Rhodesian Ridgeback.

Hubby's fam always had Cavalier's, so that's a natural choice, but the other two breeds I hope to own someday too.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I used to LOVE CKCS's but I hear that they have a LOT of health problems.


----------



## lvlogan

We have Goldens and a Bernese Mountain Dog, they are a great combination. With the BMD, you have to be incredibly choosy regarding your breeder, the breed has a host of health/longevity concerns that can be somewhat mitigated by choosing the right breeder.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Me too! I would love a GSMD or the EMD, love love love! I like the GSMD for the size (esp in the boys), someday!


GSMD's can weigh 130-135lbs, where as the EMD weighs 55-66lbs.... so there's a BIG difference!


----------



## Gwen

Flat coated retriever or a Gordon Setter.


----------



## akgolden

Already have my two favorite breeds (Golden and a Lab) but the wife and I have talked about a 3rd dog in the future. A Bernese Mountain dog is pretty high on our list. 

I am looking into fostering a pup for a while through our local puppy rescue and chances are knowing me we will end up keeping what we foster cause we will fall in love with it.


My Lab  Such a sweet heart.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I want a shaggy dog, don't care about the breeds, just shaggy and happy!


----------



## BriGuy

Ninde'Gold said:


> The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably my top 3.


I met my first one of these in person about a month ago - it was about 4 months old and swimming like a seasoned pro. Those are cool dogs!


----------



## Gwen

lvlogan said:


> We have Goldens and a Bernese Mountain Dog, they are a great combination. With the BMD, you have to be incredibly choosy regarding your breeder, the breed has a host of health/longevity concerns that can be somewhat mitigated by choosing the right breeder.


My adult daughter & hubby have a 6 year old golden girl but are looking at a BMD as their 2nd dog. They're having a very difficult time finding a decent breeder to even talk to them. Shannon has been e-mailing & phoning an Ontario BMD reputable breeder for over 4 mos without a response. I've told her that she might have to wait years to find a suitable one.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

Ninde'Gold said:


> I used to LOVE CKCS's but I hear that they have a LOT of health problems.


Yes. An aunt in Hubby's family just returned a new CKCS they got (after 2 days with her) as their first vet visit heart problems were discovered. That would be my only big issue. They are predisposed to a heart valve condition and I know I haven't done enough research -is it something that is unavoidable good breeder vs. bad breeder?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm sure there are some breeders who are doing all they can to ensure their dogs don't have it but they say you need to check back on SEVERAL generations.

They also have knee problems and I think eye problems.


----------



## Megora

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Yes. An aunt in Hubby's family just returned a new CKCS they got (after 2 days with her) as their first vet visit heart problems were discovered. That would be my only big issue. They are predisposed to a heart valve condition and I know I haven't done enough research -is it something that is unavoidable good breeder vs. bad breeder?


It happens even with the most responsible and caring breeders who are testing for everything prior to breeding. 

My oldest sister and I were on a CKCS kick at one point. We were charmed by the thumbprint story and we absolutely loved their faces and temperament. I think to us it seemed like the closest we could get to getting a cocker without running into the "rage" issues.

Had a talk with a breeder at a show and the very first thing she brought up was the heart issues and the complications with very simple surgeries with these dogs.


----------



## kwhit

Absolutely, without a doubt, a Great Dane. 

A fawn female named Harlow. I already have a breeder picked out:

Divine Acres Great Danes

Hmmmm, I haven't thought about this at all, huh?


----------



## SeaMonster

I'd probably consider a lab or a springer but most likely settle for another golden


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Aside from wanting a gold I always loved labs and since my bf always wants a chocolate lab, we would probably go with that. I also really love cocker spaniels since I had one growing up.


----------



## cubbysan

A great pyrenees! My heartdog Goliath was one, he lived to be 13. I am always telling my kids that I will one day have another.

They are not a breed for everyone.....


----------



## Bentley's Mom

I have always wanted a chocolate lab. My husband wants a giant schnauzer. We shall see


----------



## aerolor

In gundogs I would have Flatcoated retrievers again, without a doubt. In other breed categories, Rhodesian Ridgeback or maybe Irish Wolfhound.


----------



## OldeEnglishD

I had a boxer who was my heart dog, but my wife does not care for the breed. We have talked about getting a Keeshond in the future. To be honest, after having been around Griffey for 3 months I can not think of a better breed to fit me and my family then a Golden. (go figure, huh)


----------



## goldensrbest

Nova scotia duck tollar.


----------



## twinny41

A border collie. Great, intelligent dogs. A golden and a border and i would be in heaven!


----------



## fostermom

Just one?????

Irish Setter
Standard Poodle
German Shepherd

Miniature Poodle


----------



## spruce

I'll say if I wasn't to get a *retriever* (any kind)*, *I'd currently like a Standard Poodle


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Rough collie... I grew up with them, and would love to have another. Also, a Welsh springer.


----------



## Debles

Since we're just dreaming (and it can't be a golden) I'd want a GSD. There is a wonderful breeder in Western Nebraska.


----------



## Rainheart

I've always wanted an Akita, from a reputable breeder, of course.

I'll always have goldens... I like my labs, but I don't think I'll ever have one myself.


----------



## maple1144

Well a FCR but thats already in our plans, hubby wants a German shepherd but not till hes at home more, someday a Great Pyrenees possibly. and goldens goldens goldens although I would prefer to just have my Maple forever...


----------



## Stretchdrive

Since I was looking into getting a Toller the last 2 times I got goldens, I would have to say a Toller. The only reason why I did not get one is because I wanted to learn more about their health problems and learn the pedigrees more before I get one, since it will be a performance/show dog. I absolutely love Tollers though. They are so fun!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

I'd either pick a Leonberger or a Xoloitzcuintli...opposite ends of the fur spectrum, I know...


----------



## goldensmum

Think it would have to be either a Flat Coat or Irish or English Setter


----------



## Phillyfisher

Leonberger, BMD, GSD, corgi would all be on my list. Or I might be willing to get a small dog, like a chihuahua, just to raise it like a dog, rather than a baby. I love little dogs that are just dogs. Unfortunately they are few and far between. In reality, I know I will never have anything other than goldens...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I also love the looks of tri-colored Beagles... I just don't know if I could handle their Bay Bark.

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRR! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR! lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Standard Poodle or Corgi.


----------



## Charliethree

I would love to have a giant dog - pyrenese or newfoundland. Mixed breed would suit me fine - love those mutts.


----------



## AlanK

Hard to really say....Maybe a Beagle, Chesapeake Bay Retriever who are very nice dogs, My wife say's a Labrador Retriever or nothing if it aint Golden....good question to ask


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom

I'd like a springer spaniel...another hunting breed, but a bit smaller. Coat is high
maintenance, however!! I grew up with terriers and love them dearly, but suspect my obedience scores might take a dive with those intelligent but independent guys!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I also like the Samoyed. Beautiful dog. Dunno if I could handle the fur.


----------



## Golden999

Probably a yellow labrador. That's basically the next best thing to a golden retriever, from what I hear. My fall back when I was searching for my dog was going to be to look at labradors (of any color) if I couldn't find a golden retriever I could afford. Chesapeake Bay retrievers would probably have been another option.

In a hypothetical world where I was going to get a second dog (Which I don't really view as realistic for me) to keep my golden company, I might go in a different direction and look into stranger more obscure breeds.

When my dog passes away (Hopefully not for many, many years), though, I plan to replace him with another golden if possible, or another type of retriever (lab/cheaspeake) if not. Or whatever I can find that I can afford and is the age I'm looking for that comes the closest to a golden.


----------



## Laurie Falter

Border Collie, field bred Labrador, and Welsh Springer Spaniel.


----------



## Laurie Falter

Oops, also meant to say German Shepherd Dog (if I could find the right one).


----------



## tobelevski

I took my boys to local pets at home shop and this woman came up and asked if they were pyranees mountain dogs!!! She did't look like she'd been on the bottle either!!!!


----------



## sameli102

I love Great Danes and I think the Briard is a very interesting dog.


----------



## Zazoo

I'd want a mixbreed.. Scotish Border Collie.. I had one when I was a teen.. Her name was Sheba.. I loved her more then anything.. She was the smartest dog we ever had.. 
I remember one evening, my sister and I were going to go out for our evening walk down our country road and Sheba was with us.. We get to the end of our drive way and Sheba stopped and stood still right in front of us and was sniffing the air while growling.. Sooooo, my sister and I thanked Sheba and ran back for the house.. There was probably a bear really close.. She was the best dog ever!!!!...


----------



## Deber

My Beautiful Madison, what a beautiful picture! For me, if not a golden, then would get a Border Collie. I love their intelligence and love of life.


----------



## twinny41

My Golden Madison said:


> I'd want a mixbreed.. Scotish Border Collie.. I had one when I was a teen.. Her name was Sheba.. I loved her more then anything.. She was the smartest dog we ever had..
> I remember one evening, my sister and I were going to go out for our evening walk down our country road and Sheba was with us.. We get to the end of our drive way and Sheba stopped and stood still right in front of us and was sniffing the air while growling.. Sooooo, my sister and I thanked Sheba and ran back for the house.. There was probably a bear really close.. She was the best dog ever!!!!...


Beautiful dog


----------



## twinny41

Deber said:


> My Beautiful Madison, what a beautiful picture! For me, if not a golden, then would get a Border Collie. I love their intelligence and love of life.


I agree. Love their zest for life and tennis balls!


----------



## Megora

My Golden Madison said:


> I'd want a mixbreed.. Scotish Border Collie.. I had one when I was a teen.. Her name was Sheba.. I loved her more then anything.. She was the smartest dog we ever had..
> I remember one evening, my sister and I were going to go out for our evening walk down our country road and Sheba was with us.. We get to the end of our drive way and Sheba stopped and stood still right in front of us and was sniffing the air while growling.. Sooooo, my sister and I thanked Sheba and ran back for the house.. There was probably a bear really close.. She was the best dog ever!!!!...


 

Border Collies aren't mixes... 

Wouldn't want one myself... I've met too many BC's with iffy temperaments (reactive to other dogs)... I do like watching them run and jump. They are so light and effortless.


----------



## Bell

A mix breed.Small furry mix breed is the next dog i'll have.I want to save a dog,i've had my dream to have a golden come true,now i want to help.This is for the futute,though,i hope sooner than later...
I like many breeds-german shepards,cockers,beagles,and so on. i'm absolutely in love with Nova Scotia tollers!!!They look like great dogs,and i like the foxy looks and their sweet faces.:: Next dream dog...


----------



## nolefan

AKGolden, what is your lab's name? That sweet, sleeping face is so adorable I wish I could give her a big smooch....




akgolden said:


> Already have my two favorite breeds (Golden and a Lab) but the wife and I have talked about a 3rd dog in the future. A Bernese Mountain dog is pretty high on our list.
> 
> I am looking into fostering a pup for a while through our local puppy rescue and chances are knowing me we will end up keeping what we foster cause we will fall in love with it.
> 
> 
> My Lab  Such a sweet heart.


----------



## nolefan

*so hard to choose....*

If I had to have a little dog, it would probably be a cavalier. If I could have anything, size was no obstacle, I don't know how I would choose between a Leonberger or a Scottish Deerhound. My best friend from college adopted a puppy from Petsmart one day and he was just a fantastic big sweet love as he grew up. A couple years later I was browsing through dog calendars when I ran across a Leonberger (which i'd never seen before) and about fell over. 'Jake' was clearly a Leonberger and was a great ambassador for the breed. I've since met some a dog shows and have fallen in love with the sweet goofy personality.

I've always loved Irish Setters, although I confess I've never known one personally.... The color is just so glorious.

My current puppy, Mack, is a rough collie and I just love him. Although, I believe it was Megora who warned me that they are stubborn, and boy is he ever. Not sure what is to be done about that....


----------



## Jige

I love my American Pit Bull Terrier I wouldnt want to be without one. I would also lke to have another Doberman someday.


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

cubbysan said:


> A great pyrenees! My heartdog Goliath was one, he lived to be 13. I am always telling my kids that I will one day have another.
> 
> They are not a breed for everyone.....


I like Great Pyrenees too! My boyfriend's parents who've always had Goldens, got 2 Golden-Great Pyrenees mixes. So, if you ever want the loyal and protective temperment of a Pyrenees and the loving spirit of a Golden combined, try a mix! I've attached pictures of Turner and Abby below. They look pretty much like Goldens (lighter) but are around 100 lbs and just as sweet as they can be. 

Here are Abby and Turner: Sorry it's blurry- Abby does NOT like the camera!









Here is sweet Turner









Here are all the puppies in the back saying "Hi" to Chris!


----------



## Pumba19

omg those Golden-Great Pyrenees mixes are beautiful! my bf and i have "agreed" on getting another golden in the spring, i would love to get a very large dog now that we're on a farm. great Pyrenees, saint bernard or siberian husky.. but the biggest my bf will agree to is a golden lol


----------



## Shalva

I also have 
Flat Coated Retrievers and an Irish Wolfhound.... so those are the other breeds I would get... Natalie the wolfhound I have to honestly say is my "dream" dog... and she has lived up to all I imagined... I dont think there is another breed that I would want... there are many that I admire but know I couldn't live with ... ie. wirehaired dachshunds and Samoyeds


----------



## Florabora22

Goldendoodle!!!

















No, kidding. I don't really know - I'd like an active dog that can swim and hike for hours, but isn't nutso like a border collie. I want a dog that can be mellow and sweet indoors, but isn't a total couch potato like a mastiff (I'd LOVE to have a mastiff because it was the only dog in Flora's puppy class that Flora adored, but I hear they're pretty lazy...). My only complaint with goldens is their propensity for cancer. 

I think I'll stick with goldens for now!


----------



## GoldenSail

Flat coated retriever...particularly because I am loving field training.

Non-retriever breeds: Jack Russel Terrier, Border Collie, Papillon, a small mixed breed dog with attitude from the shelter.


----------



## Megora

kdmarsh said:


> No, kidding. I don't really know - I'd like an active dog that can swim and hike for hours, but isn't nutso like a border collie. I want a dog that can be mellow and sweet indoors, but isn't a total couch potato like a mastiff (I'd LOVE to have a mastiff because it was the only dog in Flora's puppy class that Flora adored, but I hear they're pretty lazy...). My only complaint with goldens is their propensity for cancer.
> 
> I think I'll stick with goldens for now!


Rescue a greyhound!  

They are dogs bred to run and GO-GO-GO, but they can be happy apartment dogs too because they are so laidback in the home.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

I would have to say a English Spaniel, just because that's hubby's favorite breed, but I'm not sure if it's Cocker Spaniel or Springer Spaniel. LOL


----------



## Amberbark

*Irish Setter and Papillon*

One of my showgirls in the early '90s: Irish Setter "Rusticwoods Desert Song (Brooke)"

and my current _little_ love "Country Oaks Pied Piper (Piper)"


----------



## Ranger

Well, any dog I get will be a rescue so a specific breed might be hard. My little GSD foster pup Scarlett certainly made me appreciate how nice GSDs can be. I'd love to get one if I could get as nice tempered one as she was (though she was most probably a mix, she looked pretty much full on GSD). Who wouldn't love this little face?









So I'd have to add GSD to my list now.

Greyhound or whippet
GSD
Rough coated collie
Border collie (but not the super intense ones)

My dad's heart dog Jake...he was just as sweet as he looks.


----------



## Amberbark

Megora said:


> Rescue a greyhound!
> 
> They are dogs bred to run and GO-GO-GO, but they can be happy apartment dogs too because they are so laidback in the home.


On my last (most recent ) visit to the vet's last week, a older couple brought in their 5 racing greyhound rescues for shots. What a pretty/handsome group! The husband said that they are easy-keepers and for the most part- couch potatoes! One, Ms. Emily, is a little shy....loved them!:wavey:


----------



## kwhit

GoldenSail said:


> ...a small mixed breed dog with attitude from the shelter.


Lucy loves to travel...what airport would be closest to you?  


Got Socks?...


----------



## Florabora22

Megora said:


> Rescue a greyhound!
> 
> They are dogs bred to run and GO-GO-GO, but they can be happy apartment dogs too because they are so laidback in the home.


Oh yeah, I forgot about greyhounds! We used to encounter a rescued greyhound on our walks when I lived at home, Flora got along very well with it because he was so mellow. They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Ljilly28

Rough Collie-I've even picked breeders
Bijon Frise
Cairn Terrier
English Setter
English Springer Spaniel
Maybe an Aussie- just the right one.


----------



## LibertyME

Bernese Mtn Dog...perhaps a Swissy...
For little dogs....Papillons turn my head everytime!


----------



## Jamm

A working German Shepherd. Hands down! Leonberger, Pug, Mastiff, Lab, and Old english sheepdog, english springer spaniel are some others I love  I will for sure be adding a GSD into the mix when the time is right. I have a list of breeders saved on my computer that I love!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Probably an Aussie.

I'd also like to dabble in protection sports at some point, so maybe a working-bred Terv or a Dutch Shepherd. (I like that they're a little smaller than the average GSD.)


----------



## MittaBear

My parents have two little silky terriers and I love them to pieces. But I'd probably prefer a bigger dog. I would most likely choose a lab since they're pretty similar to goldens. I've always liked chocolate labs the best.


----------



## Amberbark

LibertyME said:


> Bernese Mtn Dog...perhaps a Swissy...
> For little dogs....Papillons turn my head everytime!


Morning :wavey:, I posted some pics of my Papillon, Piper, and her littermates, Madison and Chloe on page 7. They really are neat, little dogs.


----------



## Pemphredo

I HAVE to go with a cocker spanial.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I better say a 110lb Poodle since I have one of them too.

I saw the cutest Swiss Mountain Dog today and I have always loved Newfoundlands and the Bernese. I obviously like big dogs. If I ever get a purse dog I think it will be a Yorkie or an Italian Greyhound. I love dogs.


----------



## dexter0125

GSD
Newfoundland
orrr...Bernese.

I promised Dexter we'd never have a little, yappy dog as long as I had him. My parents have a dachshund and..yeah. Haha. I intend to keep my promise 

ETA:

Not sure I can handle massive amounts of drool from a very large dog though...so I'll more than likely keep it GSD and under. : Dexter's drool on a hot summer day is more than enough for me.


----------



## ashleylp

When we were trying to decide between breeds we looked quite a bit at labs, boxers, and german shepherds. That being said, I just met a great dane that I adore.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Great Danes are LOVELY dogs.

They are so incredibly awkward as puppies as their legs grow haha it's cute.

Unfortunately I know of a couple whos stomach's twisted


----------



## mm03gn

Probably a cocker spaniel or a collie...

but in reality we'll probably always have goldens/labs... or a mix of one or the other.


----------



## Chelle

I really like having my Flat-coat


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

this is a neat thread . Well working around animals for the last 13+ years (starting in the boarding/grooming side up to receptionist and now being a vet tech for 8 yrs now) I have accumulated a list of breeds that I like (and don't!) I will share the ones I want one day..which is alot shorter of the breeds I will stay away from! so far I've had in my life a mutt (chow/terrier mix), a shih tzu, 2 goldens, a boxer and jrt.: The ones I still want...
_
Bullmastiff_ - will def. be next breed..they are a more calmer, bigger version of my boxer
_Cairn Terrier_- may have to rethink this one though...if he's anything like my JRT on killing things than don't know if I can do it again
_Newfie_- love them..they are like really big goldens!
_Frenchie-_ they are just neat dogs..great personalities..
_Bernie-_ love them too!
_Greyhounds- _they are very easy going dogs
_Dobermans-_ have met soo many sweet ones..i really like the reddish ones
_and finally a german wirehaired pointer..._my oddest pick of them all but we have a few that come to our office..and sadly the one bitch that I adored passed away before she had another litter..i totally was set on getting one of hers..she was a dream dog and so are the pups she did get to have.


----------



## Travis&Macy

Nova Scotia Duck Toller for sure.


----------



## Lilliam

twinny41 said:


> A border collie. Great, intelligent dogs. A golden and a border and i would be in heaven!


It's a great combination! Be mindful of the border collie's INTENSE personality and outrageous intelligence. Both those traits require an outlet. Luckily Billy is quite uncharacteristically laid back, so he doesn't miss the herding.


----------



## Lilliam

Border collies were my first love, but I simply don't have the energy to keep up with them anymore....herding is just not in my future anymore....so....
If I can't have another golden I would want a non working chocolate lab or non working German Shepherd. I say non working because I would want pet quality, not field or herding lines. 
I also have this *need* to have a Yorkie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All that being said, I already contacted Sue about putting me down on the list for future breedings, way forward in 2013. I want another Delmarva golden, Max has been perfect.


----------



## AmberSunrise

A maltese  I love and had had GSDs so if I had to choose another breed it would be a maltese - and I would train the beauty for agility & obedience and show him in full coat


----------



## MikaTallulah

I have 4 yorkies. I love Tollers- One of my neighbors has one- She went to Canada to get her though.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I've been thinking about this for days and can't come up with an answer!

There are so many breeds that I admire and could say that I would want, but most of them are simply out of the question for us, anymore. I doubt that we'll ever own a home again (we like apartment/condo living too much) so in my opinion, that pretty much rules out some of the breeds that I love.

I _adore_ Border Collies, but I know we could never responsibly have one. Berner, Pyrenees... near the top of my list, but also out of the question. As much as I miss having a GSD in my life, for the first time I can say that I'll never have another. The temperament is just too iffy for our environment.
A Newfie. _Maybe_. I love the looks and temperament, but I have no idea what kind of exercise requirements they have.
Norwich Terriers really grab my attention. They're just too darned cute for their own good! Not really sure that I'd want a "little" dog, though, and I don't know if they're a little too barky for my liking? 

After giving it some thought, I can say that if (or when) we would add another dog, it would likely be a shelter mutt. Since I can't really say that there's one particular breed I _have_ to have, I think a mixed breed in need of a home would be the way to go.


----------



## puddinhd58

A Great Dane. I have always wanted one but I am afraid of their "shorter" life spans....


----------



## Calistar

We have had Dobies for over 25 years. They are great smart dogs. Despite their reputation, if they are raised with the same love of any other breed they are big people and family dogs. We have shown and bred them having had the joy of crowning to AKC champions over the years and producing a top female in the early 1990's. 

We just recently decided that in this overly litigious society we all live in, there is too much risk to own Dobies for people on a fixed retirement income after our eight year old Dobie goes over the rainbow.


----------



## nixietink

In no particular order... 
Standard Poodle 
Newfie
Bernese Mountain Dog
Aussie


----------



## Aislinn

I love rough collies, border collies and dobermans. My Deja, rough collie, would make it hard for me to have another. She was a once in a lifetime dog, first leg on her herding title at six months, therapy dog, obedience dog. My dobie was a sweetheart I lost at age fourteen two years ago. When I lost my last border collie, I couldn't do another one right away, that's when I got Dakota, my Golden. But contrary to popular thoughts, I don't find the border collie to be harder than a golden. All puppies need alot of attention and training. Non of my borders over the years were difficult dogs to live with. Sweep, my last one was very intense with very good drive, but a very mellow house dog, great with the Papillons. 

That said, I did just get a new breed, a Russian Toy. Talk about agile and sweet in a tiny package!


----------



## janababy

Before we had Buddy we had white german shepherds.


----------



## Sasha'sDaddy

In my lifetime I've had a black and tan hound, mixed hound/beagle, border collie, a golden, and now another golden. If I there was a rescue dog available it would be a border collie.


----------



## jluke

*Can I Pick Two?*

A Flat Coated Retriever (almost a Golden...) or a Bernese Mountain Dog -- so sweet and lovingly clumsy!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I decided. I want a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog! (Do you hear the whine and imagine the stomp of the foot?) My husband says we need Retrievers and not Guarders. I say every one I have met is as sweet and lovable as a Golden and would be a great addition. He says 5 dogs is enough. I say no more lasagna until I get one. He says he is on a diet any way.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

So, I made this thread with other dogs in my mind that I want... and though I can get any dog I want... I still decided to get a 2nd Golden instead haha.


----------



## HenryDanger

Aside from my Golden, I have a rescue dog from a shelter. He is a Pitbull/lab mix and he is great! He was going to be euthanized the day after I adopted him. It's hard for me to say I would buy another pure bred when there are so many homeless pups out there, but if I did I would want a German Shepard.


----------



## rob1

Hee- fun thread.

My previous dog was an English Setter and so it would be a setter of some type (Gordon or Irish)- and he was wonderful. Except I really think you need to hunt to make them totally happy (I like the field dogs) and I just don't. Plus I don't have access to the wide open fields here like I did when Jack was a pup. So the setters are out, love them though I do.

I'll likely stick with Goldens until I'm too old to handle a big dog. 80 maybe . And then- I met this little dog going into the dog park- never seen one before. The look is cute but wouldn't have really drawn me in, but OMG his personality was SO adorable! Wiki notes they're known for their clownish behavior, and that really fit him! Sweet, outgoing, wanting to play- he was just adorable- a Sussex Spaniel:










I'd need to do more research before I seriously considered one, but that pup impressed me. We had an English Cocker when I was young- and I loved him dearly. But he was a bit aloof with strangers. The Sussex seemed a bit more Golden like in his 'I love you, play with me, see how cute I am!' way. (The cocker was more 'Worship me, lowly human, like the God I am. And bring cookies.)


----------



## Kristin

Chocolate Lab, German Shepherd, Australian Shepherd or Wiemaraner.... they're the only breeds that really appeal to me outside of the Golden Retriever, but being able to freely choose, it'll be the GR every time.


----------



## Jakemyboy

*My top 3*

#1 Great Dane --- I have always wanted this breed....but never felt like I had enough room for one!










#2 Mastiff -- this is the same as the GD, never enough room 










#3 Wolf Hybrid --- I think these guys are beautiful. They are just not too common in all the places I have lived.










I am def a big dog kinda girl! The only other breed I wanted to own was a Golden and that wish came true  I also love boxers....I have owned 3 in my life so far and they are AWESOME dogs. My boxer Bella will always have a special place in my ♥.


----------



## GoldenSail

Jakemyboy said:


> #3 Wolf Hybrid --- I think these guys are beautiful. They are just not too common in all the places I have lived.


I strongly encourage you to watch the Dog Whisper's special on wolf-dogs. I know not everyone likes him, but the episode itself was very good at educating about this hybrid and how they are not meant to be domestic pets. It was actually really sad. The wolf dogs were incredibly destructive--to the point of chewing through chain link fences despite it cutting their mouths and making them bleed. The amount of space of a typical dog run or backyard is a far cry to what these animals need.


----------



## drloripalooza

I am getting a GR next -- actually two, a foster and then a pup (the latter in 2013), but I plan on a Flattie next, then a Spaniel of some kind -- my breed matching mentor says I should get a Field Spaniel, but I am also in love with Boykins.  Another friend with an English Shepherd insists I would love an ES, as long as I get one from lines that are not sharpish and have an "off" switch. She promises it will bear no resemblance to my crazy ACD mix. (Never again.............)


----------



## porchpotty

I have Labs.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I was raised with Llewellin English Setters and they're wonderful dogs. Like our Goldens very affectionate & loving dogs.










The Flatcoat Retriever would be high on my list.

The Bermese Mountain dog would also be a consideration - love their disposition and goofy nature.

I've always thought it'd be neat to own a Blood Hound...there's just something about their look that makes me smile.

But as much as like all of these dogs I'll ALWAYS have a golden by my side. 

Pete


----------



## Nomes

I've always wanted a rough collie...like ever since i can remember!

and either a border collie








or an australian cattle dog.








or possibly both...:


----------



## Sammy&Cooper

I've always loved saint Bernard's and Newfoundlands.


----------



## Wendy427

I adore Bichon Frises. Here's Sammy, now at Rainbow Bridge:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well, I would have my other breeds- Whippets, Greyhounds, and Borzoi! But if I couldn't have them or a Golden, I would have a German Shepherd or a Saluki. Those breeds and the ones I currently have, are the only dogs I really like a lot. I do also like Labradors and Border Collies and Shelties, but I wouldn't have the last two because of barking and energy levels.


----------



## Jamm

A german shepherd. Working line male from SCH lines. I've been doing lots of research and actually plan on the next pup being a shepherd. Other then the GSD, I will own a Leonberger at some point. I like labs, don't know if I'd own one though.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I always wanted a Great Dane and i just got one! He is 15 weeks today and the most amazing breed! other than a golden of course! Here he is at 11 weeks


----------



## cgriffin

Well, I already have three different breeds of dog, lol. A Golden, a labmix from a kill shelter and a "used to be stray" dachshund. 
Of course, Goldens are my absolute favorites, alway pick them first. Hm, I would have to think........ maybe a rough coated collie.


----------



## OutWest

I would definitely get another Cavalier King charles Spaniel...or two or three. Have one now. Would love to have a bunch!


----------



## OutWest

oakleysmommy said:


> I always wanted a Great Dane and i just got one! He is 15 weeks today and the most amazing breed! other than a golden of course! Here he is at 11 weeks


He's beautiful...(although I'm sorry you had his ears cropped...I love floppy GD ears...)


----------



## oakleysmommy

OutWest said:


> He's beautiful...(although I'm sorry you had his ears cropped...I love floppy GD ears...)


Oh thank you!! I will be showing him i hope! I also like the floppy look as well but decided on the crop..


----------



## monarchs_joy

Definitely another Boxer for me. We have one now and I just adore her. Our girl Frankie (below) makes me laugh every single day  They're big goofy clowns. Tons of energy, but funny. Their only problem is a lot of health issues - much worse than Goldens in my opinion.


----------



## OutWest

monarchs_joy said:


> Definitely another Boxer for me. We have one now and I just adore her. Our girl Frankie (below) makes me laugh every single day  They're big goofy clowns. Tons of energy, but funny. Their only problem is a lot of health issues - much worse than Goldens in my opinion.


They are a lot of fun. Big clowns and very playful. I enjoy watching the regulars at out dog park play with Tucker. We started out a bit intimidated by them and now think they're great. Even with the flying slobber and drool!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

oakleysmommy said:


> I always wanted a Great Dane and i just got one! He is 15 weeks today and the most amazing breed! other than a golden of course! Here he is at 11 weeks


Holy Moly that is one adorable pup!


----------



## oakleysmommy

desi.n.nutro said:


> Holy Moly that is one adorable pup!


Thank you!! He is amazing


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Megora said:


> Hmmm... we have a golden and a collie.
> 
> Any other breed of dog... picking one would be tough, simply because I'm a dog nut.
> 
> I'll throw in one breed I saw at a obedience trial this summer - and fell in love with.
> 
> Irish Red & White...


 I have a friend that shows/breeds them in PA, if you're ever interested, I can connect you two!


----------



## Wagners Mom2

LOVE our golden and our chocolate lab....so outside of those two, I am really attracted to the Newfoundlands and Bernese Mountain Dogs. 

Hubby really likes the bloodhounds and I'm becoming more fond of them, the more I look at them. 

I also like German Shephards (my brother has two), Great Danes and Boxers. But I'll probably stick with something very fuzzy if I have my choice!


----------



## JeffP

I had always loved Goldens and Newfs, and to be honest, I was leaning more toward the Newf when we started looking for puppies. My sister had a Golden, and she had so many health issues...hyperthyroidism and flea allergies...what a horrible combination. I was nervous about getting a Golden after seeing what she went through with Penny. Penny DID live to be almost 15 y/o tho, before she passed.

What tipped the scales in favor of Goldens was the fact that our 9 y/o daughter wanted a Golden, and that I had doubts that my wife could deal with the moose drool from a Newf . My wife has allergies and I was worried about the affect of all the dog hair as well, but the suprising thing is, her allergies pretty much up and disappeared since we got Kirby lol.

If/when we get a friend for Kirby at some point, it will be hard not to go with a Newf this time .


----------



## Megora

If it weren't for their short lives and sometimes protective temperaments... I would love to have a Bernese Mountain Dog.  

In behavior and size, they remind me a lot of Newfs. Even when puppies (like little bear cubs)... 

One of my neighbors has a 6 year old male BMD I can't approach with my dog because of his issues... when you see a big dog staring down your golden and posturing, you know to keep your dog away. And other BMD's I know at class have the same attitude, and I think a lot of it is connected to keeping other dogs away from their owners? I'm not sure. 

She just got a little girl and omghsjhkfjhkd! She is a doll. I did make a comment comparing her to golden puppies the same age - she has a lot more coat already and it's denser? She looking at her she is just a puff ball. She's 12 weeks and already 29 lbs. 



> I have a friend that shows/breeds them in PA, if you're ever interested, I can connect you two!


The person I met at the obedience trial is a breeder... I am so tempted. I don't care about conformation so much, but this dog was a beautiful obedience dog. Very intelligent and calm.


----------



## kwhit

Just a heads up for anyone that would like to get a Dane, Mastiff, Newf, Saint, Bloodhound or any breed that drools. Having lived with Danes for many, many years, it's not easy to deal with. A lot of my friends, (that were total dog people, Border Collies, Dobes, German Shepherds), would say, "Oh, no problem. I can handle it. I want a Dane next." But after coming over my house and experiencing being slimed a few times, decided that they couldn't handle it after all. I'm talkin' drool strings with amazing "hang time". Ducking in the car when they shake their head, especially if they're a little car sick. Drool rags all over the house. Drool on your walls, ceilings, furniture, everywhere. 

I would suggest fostering for one of the breeds you're interested in first. All puppies are cute and don't drool that much. But adults, OMG, especially Bloodhounds, you have no idea what your tolerance level is until you deal with it everyday. Some drool less than others, but you won't know that until they're adults.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

NOT a fan of drool.


----------



## Laurie

I can't imagine having any other breed other than a Golden now that I've had 4 (currently have 3 and hoping to add another little boy in June).

Having said that, if I had to choose other breeds, they would be: Giant Alaskan Malamute or Mastiff. Great Danes are beautiful....we have one that lives down the street and one that lives behind us.....great dogs!! My step-son is looking at getting one soon so I'm hoping we'll be the designated puppy sitter!!


----------



## kwhit

Laurie said:


> Great Danes are beautiful....we have one that lives down the street and one that lives behind us.....great dogs!! My step-son is looking at getting one soon so I'm hoping we'll be the designated puppy sitter!!


They're a wonderful breed, but unlike any other to raise. Have him be very careful in choosing a breeder...there are tons out there that know how to "talk the talk" and their dogs are riddled with problems. And a Dane with problems will end up costing a fortune. Have him look into joining Great Dane Puppies, Breeders & Great Dane Forum - Danes Online 

It's the best resource on the web for information on Danes. Choosing a breeder, what to look for, what to avoid. The members are totally devoted to the breed, (like here), and will always be there to help and answer questions.


----------



## Laurie

kwhit said:


> They're a wonderful breed, but unlike any other to raise. Have him be very careful in choosing a breeder...there are tons out there that know how to "talk the talk" and their dogs are riddled with problems. And a Dane with problems will end up costing a fortune. Have him look into joining Great Dane Puppies, Breeders & Great Dane Forum - Danes Online
> 
> It's the best resource on the web for information on Danes. Choosing a breeder, what to look for, what to avoid. The members are totally devoted to the breed, (like here), and will always be there to help and answer questions.


 
Thanks for the link!! I have been telling DH to make sure he does his due diligence and research when it comes to choosing a breeder. I will make sure I e-mail him the link.


----------



## norcal_goldens

Ninde'Gold said:


> If you could have ANY other breed of dog other than a Golden Retriever or another breed you may already have, what kind would you get?
> 
> This is just hypothetical and for fun... you can't say you wouldn't get anything other than a Golden! :curtain:


I've had 4 Golden's over the past 25 yrs ...and just the past week actually branched from the breed with a Newfie. Always wanted a Newfie and a White GSD...1 down 

So far, and from everything I've read, my Newfie will be a larger and mellower version of my Golden's - the same family orientated, gentle, loving disposition :crossfing


----------



## GRTigger

I have a golden, maltese, pitbull.

I want a chocolate lab!! or great dane..


----------



## Capt Jack

If I had to chose a Flat Coat Retreiver but well you know LOL


----------

